#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIIT Kota admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## amos.0119

*IIIT Kota admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities:*





*Established :* 2013


*Affilation:* Deemed University


*Mode of admission:* Jee-Mains


*Branced Offered:*
computer science Engineering
*
IIIT Kota Cut-off 2013-2014*

*Branch*
*Category*
*PWD Status*
*Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Computer Engineering
GE
FALSE
All India
16837

Computer Engineering
OBC
FALSE
All India
38189

Computer Engineering
SC
FALSE
All India
114580

Computer Engineering
ST
FALSE
All India
93506




*IIIT Kota Fee structure:2013-2014:*

*Odd Semester 
*
Admission/Tuition Fees Rs. 36000/-
Institute Fees RS. 12100/- 
Group Insurance Rs. 400/- 
Onetime payment at admission Rs. 11600/-
Hostel Fee Rs. 8500/- 
Hostel Caution Money (one time refundable) Rs. 10000/-
Mess Advance per Semester Rs. 12000/-

*Even Semesters 
*
Admission/Tuition Fees Rs. 36000/-
Institute Fees RS. 12100/- Hostel Fee Rs. 8500/- 
Mess Advance per Semester Rs. 1200


*IIIT Kota Placement 2014:* NA


*IIIT Kota Campus and Facilities:*

*Campus:*

Extending into an area of over 312 acres of lush greenery, the campus of the Institute is imaginatively laid-out with a picturesque landscape. It presents a spectacle of harmony in modern architecture, and natural beauty which enthralls and inspires. Indeed, all the states and union territories of the country are represented in the undergraduate intake of the Institute(50% from Rajasthan & the other 50% from all States & Union Territories of India), thus making it a perfect example of the celebrated axiom, ‘unity in diversity’. The institute is actively engaged in research, consultancy and development activities and collaborates with leading industrial houses and IT companies in various projects. The campus provides all essential amenities for community living like staff clubs, hospital, bank, post office, community centre, school, staff residences, gymnasium, playing fields, guest houses, and canteen etc.

*Library:*

The Institute has a spacious and well equipped library which is being run according to an open access system. It has rich collection of about 1,33,600 volumes of books, periodicals, reports and reference material. In addition to the books from main library, some more books are issued to students from book bank also. There is a video viewing facility. Large number of books, periodicals, video cassettes and CD-ROMs are available. The library is being fully computerized.

*Canteen:*

One canteen near the instructional zone, another near the hostels and one Nescafe coffee shop provides refreshments to the students and the staff during and beyond the working hours.
Guest Houses:
There are two guest houses in the campus to cater the needs of guests and students.

*Sports:*

Adequate facilities are available for sports and games and for co- curricular activities. The campus is well laid out with roads, electrical installations, water supply and underground drainage system etc.

*Bank:*

There is a branch of the ICICI Bank Ltd. in the campus. Other reputed banks such as SBI, OBC, and PNB etc. are within walking distance from the institute campus.

*Post-Office:*

There is a Post Office in the campus of MNIT.

*Medical Facilities:*

A full-fledged Dispensary is available in the campus. It is supervised by a residential Medical Officer. The services of a part-time Homeopathy Doctor and a Lady Doctor are also available to students and to the family members of the staff.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Kota admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

